# Dopey ikariam



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been band, so the game is over for me!!  good luck to all you guys still playing, nice knowing you all, i made some good buddy's on there by by all, :wave:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

What were you banned for?

Boo - is it a permanent ban, or just a week or something?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

beardboy said:


> What were you banned for?
> 
> Boo - is it a permanent ban, or just a week or something?


harsh. as said what you get banned for? i started playing it a few months ago, spend far too much time playing it


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know if its permanent or not, but can you guys tell everyone for me and say thanks to all


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry to see you go mate, just when we were having such fun,
maybe you could get back on with a new email addy. or maybe its not permanent you are showing as in vacation mode. 

Have a little break & try again, how am i going to manage Hector & The Marshal now.

Grant Evans if you are playing on .com & Epsilon look us up in the alliance "dwwin"


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

So how is it all going now, give me some info, missing you guys lol


----------

